# Truma boiler safety dump valve



## dco (Oct 26, 2009)

Burstner Elegance 686 safety dump valve releases at approx 8 degrees can this be adjusted to a lower setting ie 3 or 4 degrees (similar to what our Hymer 655 was)?
Any tips how to prevent rain water leak into lower rear storage compartment this happens when the vehicle is parked up.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: truama boiler safety dump valve*



dco said:


> burstner elegance 686 safety dump valve releases at approx 8 degrees ican this be adjusted to a lower setting ie 3 or 4 degrees (similar to what our hymer 655 was)?
> any tips how to prevent rain water leak into lower rear storage compartment this happens when the vehicle is parked up.


Know what you mean re the dump valve it is a pain in the a** when it does this at a relatively high temp...for the Uk.
I'll be interested to see if it can be adjusted.
Gary


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A clothes peg is the suggested adjustment. :lol: 

tony


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Mine is in an underbed locker near a blown air pipe and is not too bad, My mate has a burstner and its in an outside locker with no access from inside, its always dumping, I know its defeating the object but we insulated the valve, as every where he went he lost his water.It must be the way some are piped as i lose all my water from the tank if it opens.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Try parking the van the other way to stop rain getting in, it may just be the direction of the rain against the seal.


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Dump value - when risk of freezing goes - split a wooden clothes peg into 2 parts - stick your figure inside the casing where the button is and feel where the mechanical parts are moving and then ram the half clothes peg in - no more dumping.


----------



## summerholiday (Aug 17, 2010)

We've just bought a burstner and we can't get the fresh water to stay in the tank, I'm wondering if this is the problem.

Whenever we fill it up, it just empties even though the valve is set as closed.

We did think it was an electrical fault. Maybe we'll try the peg...


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

I vote for the peg, works a treat. Just clamp it round red roundy thing and bobs your uncle (not big on techy terms tonight).

If the tank is draining Summerholiday make sure the red roundy thing is pulled up, this is the closed position and not donw as you might expect. Failing that are you sure that the drain plug in the bottom of the tank is in? Often pulled out as part pre delivery checks ( your not told that it has been re-seated), should be acessed via the top of the tank?

Regards

Dick


----------



## summerholiday (Aug 17, 2010)

hhmm thanks Dick. Red roundy thing is up and the plug is firmly in, complete mystery. Not wanting to hijack this thread I'll start a new one.


----------

